# Mead Question



## keezawitch (19/4/12)

Hi, I have bottled my honey/orange mead about a fortnight ago into sterilised glass bottles,this is my first attempt to make mead, it is now very cloudy, tastes nicer now than when I bottled it, but bit worried about cloudyness, I have just popped the bottles into bar fridge is that the right thing to do? Will the cloudyness clear? I used the basic/foolproof mead recipe from this forum, cant remember whose it was though. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## gareth (19/4/12)

I keep my mead at room temp (and drink it at room temp) for at least 3-6 months to mellow out, always ends up being crystal clear.
Some of the best mead I've made is over 12 months old.


----------



## keezawitch (19/4/12)

gareth said:


> I keep my mead at room temp (and drink it at room temp) for at least 3-6 months to mellow out, always ends up being crystal clear.
> Some of the best mead I've made is over 12 months old.



ok i will put them back in cupboard in the dark, should I rebottle them at any time, I was going to put them in smaller bottles so they looked preedy


----------



## machalel (20/4/12)

Hmmm, from what i've read, most meadmakers don't bottle until it is clear. It will eventually clear on its own, but you might have a bit of sediment in the bottom of your bottles.

As long as you don't have crazy temperatures, I would just leave them at room temperature


----------



## keezawitch (20/4/12)

Machalel said:


> Hmmm, from what i've read, most meadmakers don't bottle until it is clear. It will eventually clear on its own, but you might have a bit of sediment in the bottom of your bottles.
> 
> As long as you don't have crazy temperatures, I would just leave them at room temperature



thank you, it was pretty clear when i bottled it maybe i disturbed the sediment when i did it i will leave it in cupboard for a fw more months


----------



## Airgead (20/4/12)

Yep. Probably disturbed d=sediment. It should clear in a week or so. 

Don't re-bottle. Any transfers now (except to the mouth via the glass) could oxidise it and turn it nasty.

Give it 3-6 months to age.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## keezawitch (22/4/12)

Airgead said:


> Yep. Probably disturbed d=sediment. It should clear in a week or so.
> 
> Don't re-bottle. Any transfers now (except to the mouth via the glass) could oxidise it and turn it nasty.
> 
> ...



thank you, only glass to mouth then,


----------

